
Lazarus: Overview of a Cross Platform IDE - sysrpl
http://www.getlazarus.org/learn/tutorials/intro/
======
sysrpl
For those of you interested in creating cross platform desktop software, here
is a small gallery of applications created with Lazarus to give you an idea of
what it can do:
[http://www.getlazarus.org/community/showcase/](http://www.getlazarus.org/community/showcase/)

